# Can I join the Army with an anxiety disorder?



## Brendon

Hi everyone,
I was recently diagnosed with a panic disorder (WITHOUT agoraphobia). I'm currently 17 years old, and I plan on enlisting this summer. I've only had a hand-full of panic attacks throughout my entire life. Joining the Army is all I've ever wanted, and I see some people saying you can join with it, and some say I can't. It's really worrying me, and I don't know what I'd possibly do if I couldn't join. If this helps - I hope to become an infantryman. I feel as if I was wrongfully diagnosed with the disorder - does that matter?

Anyways, can I join the Army with an anxiety disorder?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Depends on a lot of things, for example do you require medication? I would go ask a recruiter about it, they should know the requirements.


----------



## eots

brendon said:


> hi everyone,
> i was recently diagnosed with a panic disorder (without agoraphobia). I'm currently 17 years old, and i plan on enlisting this summer. I've only had a hand-full of panic attacks throughout my entire life. Joining the army is all i've ever wanted, and i see some people saying you can join with it, and some say i can't. It's really worrying me, and i don't know what i'd possibly do if i couldn't join. If this helps - i hope to become an infantryman. I feel as if i was wrongfully diagnosed with the disorder - does that matter?
> 
> Anyways, can i join the army with an anxiety disorder?



why would anyone want to join the military in these days ?


----------



## Brendon

RetiredGySgt said:


> Depends on a lot of things, for example do you require medication? I would go ask a recruiter about it, they should know the requirements.


I'm prescribed medication, but I don't take it - because it doesn't do anything. Which is why I believe I don't have the disorder. Although, my doctor seems to think that I do. I can function completely fine, panic/anxiety-free without it. I do on a daily basis. But I don't really know how I could possibly prove that to the military.



eots said:


> why would anyone want to join the military in these days ?


Because it's the only thing I've ever wanted to do. Both of my great-grandfathers served in WWII as well. Serving my country means a lot to me - and it'll give guidance and direction in my life. I've never wanted to go to college. I eat, sleep, bleed, and breathe the military - it's just something I'm insanely passionate about.


----------



## Desperado

Back during the dark days of the draft,  If you were drafted, the medical exam consisted of holding a mirror in from of your face, if the Doctor saw your breath on the mirror, you passed the medical examine.


----------



## Brendon

Desperado said:


> Back during the dark days of the draft,  If you were drafted, the medical exam consisted of holding a mirror in from of your face, if the Doctor saw your breath on the mirror, you passed the medical examine.


Haha! Now there's all kinds of disorders that automatically disqualify you (even those that I couldn't see interfering with the military). Even in my case, I understand how chronic panic attacks could disqualify you - but I never get them. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## yidnar

if you don't have anxiety attacks today and you are not taking medication you do not have an anxiety disorder .


----------



## Brendon

yidnar said:


> if you don't have anxiety attacks today and you are not taking medication you do not have an anxiety disorder .


Exactly my point. I've told my parents & my doctor this, time and time again. I don't take my medication, because I DON'T need it. Although, it says "panic disorder" on my medical records, which could hinder my shot in joining the military. Stupid.


----------



## koshergrl

Anxiety/panic attacks don't happen continually or all the time. I have panic disorder and I can have them once a week, or once a year. 

This is why I hate rushing kids to the doc to get diagnoses for behavior/emotional stuff. Unless they're having suicidal ideation (in which case, meds might make it worse), unless your kids has the impulse to kill people or things, or they're  hearing voices, getting a diagnosis that amounts to a *mentally ill* label that they are stuck with for the rest of their lives, is a huge mistake.

Before you get your kid meds for anxiety, work with him to manage those attacks. There are ways to manage them. There are ways to recognize when one is coming on, and ways to deal with it..and once you know what it is it's a lot less terrifying. 

Call a recruiter and ask them about it, that's your best bet. If you LIE and then they find out, you will be in all sorts of deep shit later, up to and including jail time. Whcih could really suck if you've been in the service for 25 years, you're looking at retirement, and suddenly it pops up that you had anxiety disorder adn lied about it...there goes your retirement, there goes your honorable discharge, there goes your whole life.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Don't mention it. They will give you a complete Physical. Do not take any of the medication for at least 6 months prior. If they do find out and ask why you didn't tell them tell them that you've been off the meds so long that you forgot.

But seriously, if you do have panic attacks the Army and especially the infantry is not for you. And what ever you decide don't be surprised if you are turned down or placed on a waiting list. A long waiting list....


----------



## koshergrl

But it could be that you could get a second opinion, and nix the original diagnosis, and then possibly be able to get in that way.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Right now he's a minor, basically almost nothing counts, except a police record.......


----------



## koshergrl

My son joined the National Guard when he was 18 or 19, and he got in a shitload of trouble when he started suffering headaches (probably allergy induced, but possibly migraines) while waiting to be shipped to Iraq....they asked him if he had ever hit his head and he said, "Well yeah I was in a quad accident once when I was 15 and got pretty bunged up but didn't go to the doctor or anything, just had a headache and a really sore hip for a while". They were all over him like stink on shit for not reporting that when he enlisted!!! He didnt' even think of it..but suddenly it was a huge deal, and they were threatening him with all sorts of lovely stuff. They sent him back to base, where he had to wait for months and get all these tests for TMI, while his buddies all shipped out..by the time they were through with him he was at the end of his enlistment period. 

Just saying. If you're going to fudge it, you'd better be sure to never, ever bring it up, to never complain of any symptoms, and be damned sure that you aren't going to have any....because if you do and they find out you didn't tell them, there will be wailing and gnashing of teeth....yours.


----------



## Brendon

SFC Ollie said:


> Don't mention it. They will give you a complete Physical. Do not take any of the medication for at least 6 months prior. If they do find out and ask why you didn't tell them tell them that you've been off the meds so long that you forgot.
> 
> But seriously, if you do have panic attacks the Army and especially the infantry is not for you. And what ever you decide don't be surprised if you are turned down or placed on a waiting list. A long waiting list....


*How could they ever find out that I was diagnosed with it at one point though?* I was thinking about just not even telling my actual recruiter (hence why I posted this) - nor the people at MEPS. I've had one panic attack, ever. And that was because I was being an ignorant, childish teenager and I tried marijuana and freaked out. Yeah, that...never again. Other than that, I don't get them.


----------



## CMike

Call a recruiter and ask.


----------



## Brendon

CMike said:


> Call a recruiter and ask.


I'm not quite sure if I can trust them though - since they're known as being the kings of lies & BS.


----------



## SFC Ollie

As far as I know (and remember I retired nearly 20 years ago) the only way is if you tell them or if you ever need an SBI for a security clearance, and even then they could skip over that. (SBI = Special Background Investigation)


----------



## Brendon

SFC Ollie said:


> As far as I know (and remember I retired nearly 20 years ago) the only way is if you tell them or if you ever need an SBI for a security clearance, and even then they could skip over that. (SBI = Special Background Investigation)


What kind of things would they do one of those for?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Any type of TS security clearance.


----------



## eots

Brendon said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was recently diagnosed with a panic disorder (WITHOUT agoraphobia). I'm currently 17 years old, and I plan on enlisting this summer. I've only had a hand-full of panic attacks throughout my entire life. Joining the Army is all I've ever wanted, and I see some people saying you can join with it, and some say I can't. It's really worrying me, and I don't know what I'd possibly do if I couldn't join. If this helps - I hope to become an infantryman. I feel as if I was wrongfully diagnosed with the disorder - does that matter?
> 
> Anyways, can I join the Army with an anxiety disorder?



no but you can however join and develop one...


----------



## there4eyeM

Most armies have anxiety disorders. Which one do you want to join (and why)?


----------



## longknife

If you truly have your heart set on it - go for it!

The worst thing in life is to give up something because of fear.

As others have said, keep your mouth shut, raise your hand and repeat the oath, then spend the time after doing your best to do what it takes.

Good luck to you.

MSgt, US Army, Retired - Personnel/Admin Supervisor


----------



## Missourian

Brendon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mention it. They will give you a complete Physical. Do not take any of the medication for at least 6 months prior. If they do find out and ask why you didn't tell them tell them that you've been off the meds so long that you forgot.
> 
> But seriously, if you do have panic attacks the Army and especially the infantry is not for you. And what ever you decide don't be surprised if you are turned down or placed on a waiting list. A long waiting list....
> 
> 
> 
> *How could they ever find out that I was diagnosed with it at one point though?* I was thinking about just not even telling my actual recruiter (hence why I posted this) - nor the people at MEPS. I've had one panic attack, ever. And that was because I was being an ignorant, childish teenager and I tried marijuana and freaked out. Yeah, that...never again. Other than that, I don't get them.
Click to expand...


Sometimes it's better to beg forgiveness than ask permission.

I agree with Ollie in recommending situational amnesia...of both the disorder AND the Mary Jane.

I also second his recommendation of a reconsideration of 11B...perhaps a rear echelon position like light wheel vehicle mechanic or truck driver,  something where your training will translate into a civilian vocation..if all works out for the good,  you can always reclassify into a combat arms mos...and if not,  you have a fallback option.


----------



## Brendon

longknife said:


> If you truly have your heart set on it - go for it!
> 
> The worst thing in life is to give up something because of fear.
> 
> As others have said, keep your mouth shut, raise your hand and repeat the oath, then spend the time after doing your best to do what it takes.
> 
> Good luck to you.
> 
> MSgt, US Army, Retired - Personnel/Admin Supervisor


Thank you! I've had my heart set on it for a long time now, and there's no way I'll give it up without a fight. I looked around online and people say that "no" is your best friend at MEPS.


----------



## CMike

Brendon said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call a recruiter and ask.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure if I can trust them though - since they're known as being the kings of lies & BS.
Click to expand...


What would be the point for them to lie about this?


----------



## whitehall

Unless you underwent court ordered psychiatric evaluation your personal anxieties are your own little secret if you pass the physical.


----------



## High_Gravity

Brendon said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was recently diagnosed with a panic disorder (WITHOUT agoraphobia). I'm currently 17 years old, and I plan on enlisting this summer. I've only had a hand-full of panic attacks throughout my entire life. Joining the Army is all I've ever wanted, and I see some people saying you can join with it, and some say I can't. It's really worrying me, and I don't know what I'd possibly do if I couldn't join. If this helps - I hope to become an infantryman. I feel as if I was wrongfully diagnosed with the disorder - does that matter?
> 
> Anyways, can I join the Army with an anxiety disorder?



You may want to ask your recruiter this question.


----------



## High_Gravity

mememe said:


> Brendon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I was recently diagnosed with a panic disorder (WITHOUT agoraphobia). I'm currently 17 years old, and I plan on enlisting this summer. I've only had a hand-full of panic attacks throughout my entire life. Joining the Army is all I've ever wanted, and I see some people saying you can join with it, and some say I can't. It's really worrying me, and I don't know what I'd possibly do if I couldn't join. If this helps - I hope to become an infantryman. I feel as if I was wrongfully diagnosed with the disorder - does that matter?
> 
> Anyways, can I join the Army with an anxiety disorder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! You will fit right in among sadists, trigger happy twats, criminal gang members and other elements currently welcomed into US army.
Click to expand...


You shut the fuck up you vile miserable old hag.


----------



## SFC Ollie

BTW, it is a large misconception that Recruiters lie about everything. They don't tell you how tough it's going to be, so I suppose that's a lie by omission. But they don't lie to get you to sign up, they don't have to. They can almost pick and chose and it's going to get tougher to get in as the trend these days is smaller and smaller.....


----------



## High_Gravity

Brendon said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call a recruiter and ask.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure if I can trust them though - since they're known as being the kings of lies & BS.
Click to expand...


Why would a recruiter lie to you about this?


----------



## SFC Ollie

mememe said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! You will fit right in among sadists, trigger happy twats, criminal gang members and other elements currently welcomed into US army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shut the fuck up you vile miserable old hag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there we have it: High_Gravity -- an illustration of just how deranged one can be and still be in US army!
Click to expand...


But then again I repped him for it........


----------



## dadsgm

There is no way I would want this individual in any of my units .If he is accepted it just goes to show how lax the standards have become.  Having served 26 years and retiring as an SGM I can say for sure that a soldier with this problem is not totally capable of functioning in a combat arms unit where hi performance must be relied upon at all times.   Perhaps he may qualify in a 'rear echelon' position.


----------



## High_Gravity

mememe said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! You will fit right in among sadists, trigger happy twats, criminal gang members and other elements currently welcomed into US army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shut the fuck up you vile miserable old hag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there we have it: High_Gravity -- an illustration of just how deranged one can be and still be in US army!
Click to expand...


Damn straight bitch.


----------

